# I.D. Please



## Wild~Touch (Aug 3, 2010)

This little guy and his rellies are always getting into a friends house in Brunei

he and his wife are not reptile people and quite alarmed at these unwanted visitors

An id would be appreciated

Thanks
Sandee


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Aug 3, 2010)

No pics Sandee. Or is it Demansia invisibilii?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is the culprit


----------



## syeph8 (Aug 3, 2010)

i am not great with exotics, but im going to guess tree snake. just a guess and not a definite ID at all but i thought id get the ball rolling. no idea what the tree snakes in brunei look like (looks exactly like a garter snake but i dont think garter snakes live over in Brunei)
just a thought.. why not ask the locals?


----------



## jeda (Aug 3, 2010)

I;d say green tree snake, even though it;s not green, it;s a slight variant, quite interesting , but they are harmless, they are very good at getting into houses , being aborial and slight of build, probably looking for little gekos which frequent houses up north.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like some Dendrelaphis sp. Michael C. is bound to know...

J


----------

